# Black Friday/Cyber Monday Discounts at Ultimate Finish



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ultimate Finish are offering 15% Off all products until midnight on Monday 30th November using code *BFCM20*.

For fans of Polish Angel and Kamikaze there's no better time to buy these products. 

Free delivery also applies to all orders over £39.95 as usual.

Alan W


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks Alan 👍


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Alan - been wanting to try their Supersport PTFE Wheel Wax so got that and a few other bits and bobs.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Got a order in, cheers 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## McGrath 5 (Apr 4, 2020)

Don't stock PA High Gloss  I'm ok for Cosmic Spritz & Super Sport. Gutted


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

15% Discount isn’t often available on Polish Angel, Kamikaze, Rupes etc 

Alan W


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

might have a look, need another foam gun as well as some PA stuff thanks


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Alan W said:


> 15% Discount isn't often available on Polish Angel, Kamikaze, Rupes etc
> 
> Alan W


Oh Alan you've cost me a small fortune. :thumb:

Bought anything nice yourself?


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Has anyone tried polish angel cosmic V2 around here?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Oh Alan you've cost me a small fortune. :thumb:


Sorry!  You need better self control. 



atbalfour said:


> Bought anything nice yourself?


No, I tend to hibernate over winter and occasional washes are the extent of my detailing.

Come the springtime I'm thinking of trying waxes again. I still remember the high I got from applying Zymol Vintage by hand the first time over 15 years ago. 

Alan W


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Alan W said:


> Ultimate Finish are offering 15% Off all products until midnight on Monday 30th November using code *BFCM20*.
> 
> For fans of Polish Angel and Kamikaze there's no better time to buy these products.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Just ordered some master sealant the original and glissante carnauba gel shampoo which at £27 it better be good 😂


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

After getting the email I took advantage of the discount earlier this week and the 500ml cosmic spritz I ordered should be delivered today


----------

